# REMOTE CONTROL ITEM



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Would this be of any use to us? I can think of some track side options. What about on board? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320642867088&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dan*
*I used one inside an unloading boxcar with a 12v supply battery.*
*One channel operates the unloading of the box's (like the O gauge Milk cars).* 

*The other 3 channels operate (via a 4 pin cable) my MTH side dump cars.*
*That allow me to operate the cars when stopped or in motion.

The one I used had several different modes for each button push.*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I could think of LOTS of things to do with that. Pretty fun.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By N1CW on 16 Jan 2011 04:15 PM 
*Dan*
*I used one inside an unloading boxcar with a 12v supply battery.*
*One channel operates the unloading of the box's (like the O gauge Milk cars).* 

*The other 3 channels operate (via a 4 pin cable) my MTH side dump cars.*
*That allow me to operate the cars when stopped or in motion.

The one I used had several different modes for each button push.* 


I see that it needs 12 volts DC to the two terminals at the bottom left corner of the circuit board, polarity sensitive. Is this 12 volts just to power the unit itself. I take it that the relays are switches to open and close circuits with external power.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 26 Jan 2011 12:51 PM I see that it needs 12 volts DC to the two terminals at the bottom left corner of the circuit board, polarity sensitive. Is this 12 volts just to power the unit itself. I take it that the relays are switches to open and close circuits with external power.



Dan 
On mine, Correct - each Channel's A-B-C are direct connections from that relay. [/b]


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I was playing around with it the other day and it works as described. I can see a use for this on my LGB hot metal car. I asked the seller if all of these were the same frequency. He said all the he sold were. It would be nice if these could be had in different frequencies for other applications in the garden railway.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a new little R/C Trigger board that may be of use to you. It works with any standard hobby radio.You can use it for extra sound triggers, LEDs, Lamps, or relays.










One R/C channel in, two triggers out. User programmable for momentary or latching sound triggers, toggle action, crossing lights, or ditch lights.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

R/C Trigger board is now available. click here.


----------

